# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Goal Setting

## whiteman

What are your goals?

_(Mod edit by Joker)_

----------


## compulsive

Fuffy! 

I want to stop binging.
I want to stop impulsive spending ( I spend small amounts frequently just to spend..)
Stop avoiding people ( not sure I can accomplish this one LOL)
Stop avoiding things im afraid of.
Stop maladaptive daydreaming ( maybe)

----------


## Juno

i like that idea. when you feel overwhelmed or to much in a forum war you instead use the cat instead of provoking.

----------


## whiteman

> Fuffy! 
> 
> *I want to stop binging.*
> I want to stop impulsive spending ( I spend small amounts frequently just to spend..)
> Stop avoiding people ( not sure I can accomplish this one LOL)
> Stop avoiding things im afraid of.
> Stop maladaptive daydreaming ( maybe)



I want to stop binging too. In general, my goals for July are I want to be 240 pounds by the end of July. I'm 248 pounds today.
I want to quit smoking (I smoke a cigar every now and again.
I want to quit eating sugar, hopefully it will help me lose weight, and it will help my anxiety
I want to surf, and I want to workout.
I want to make art.

----------


## Koalafan

Woot! Just figured out a good path for myself  ::):  

My goals are too work for the next couple of years and save up as much money as I can. Go to grad school and get my masters in IO Psychology and become an IO Psychologists and hopefully get paid to do some blogging on the side!

----------


## Misssy

Right now I am going to do some tidy-up business to my room, starting by cleaning off the top of a table and moving some boxes. Going to do it right now. I made some progress, placed some items in the garbage, took some tea bags and condiments out of my room and relocated them to the area in the kitchen where they belong for now. Cleaned a shelf in my room hopefully I can stick some clothes on it, probably folded up jeans will go there.   You guys are providing me with moral support even though you don't know it. I folded my jeans and put them on the one shelf that is cleaned off so that they are no longer sitting in huge messy pile of clothes over-flowing out of a plastic storage box. Every morning I usually pull my clothes out of a pile. sigh, this is a lot of work, sorting through stuff. I think I am going to make another cup of coffee, make my yoga-mat "bed"--which means straightening up the blankets on the floor, and then I guess maybe take a quick shower, go to the farmer's market, indulge in some summer fruit. A fruit salad kind of sounds good. Now I am folding T-shirts. I folded some underwear, now that cleaned off shelf has nice folded clothes on it instead of a pile on the ground. Now I cleaned the second shelf so it's clear and disinfected wiped. It's going to hold more of my T-Shirts I think. I found something to throw into the garbage thank goodness, it was a polyester multi-colored neck warmer that I wore during my sheety winter months in "that bad place".. I have to get out and enjoy my weekend at some point, but I have been needing a deep clean for a long time. Shower time. That is my next goal, get dressed, go to market. Did the shower, going to microwave some left overs. I guess I will put my shoes on. Also need to go by the bank, deposit paycheck. ....I am so behind on everything in life. Gosh, maybe I will schedule a nap for this afternoon.  Possibly in 3- 4 hours.

----------


## Misssy

My goal is the put my shoes on and leave the apartment.

----------


## Misssy

Clean, put stuff away. Throw stuff away etc.

----------


## Misssy

My goal is the leave my room. And go outside and do something.

----------


## Misssy

My goals are to clean and throw away some stuff...starting now.

----------


## Misssy

I am throwing out a hand me down pink and black turtle neck short sleeve top that I never would have bought. I am throwing out hand me down purple pants that sag in the ass. I am throwing out a hand me down navy blue shirt. Starting with that.     I scrubbed the sink, bath tub and toilet.     I dumped my purse out.  I have a navy blue scarf I don't know if I should throw it away or not.            A real estate booklet, well I can throw that away....  I feel bad when I throw stuff away. Lots of the things I own are not stylish, mish-mashed-mix-matched stuff that I don't love. .....Sigh.... It's like I have hand me down things and then I keep them for years...  I should just toss some of this stuff out.       A brown shirt that I don't know where it came from am throwing it away...... an old silver necklace that has a kind of link that gets caught in my hair...I just tossed it out... I've got some old tacky jewelry that I simply don't want anymore. Heck I don't really know what to do with some of this stuff, I just want to throw some of it in the garbage. It's almost a pain in the [BEEP] to take it to a pawn shop..... I found another hand-me down shirt I can throw away.

----------


## Misssy

It's 2:00 and I am still sitting on my rear watching youtube. I better do something!!1

----------


## Misssy

I wrote a bunch of stuff here but it didn't save.

----------


## life

my main goal is to continue along my journey, every step is a victory for me, its not where i end up, its the journey itself that matters, my personal journey is about personal growth eg be more empathic, less judgmental, learn things outside my comfort zone e.g spirituality. hopefully i have another 40 years to catch up on the years i've wasted.

----------


## Misssy

Um, goals, well I cleaned the bathroom. To leave the house and go out.

----------


## Misssy

1$  Coffee cup + Tylenol + candy +  bargain hunting = fun     okay here I go kids see ya alls laters

----------


## Misssy

I am hand washing a lace blouse. Not much of a goal, but I like to celebrate the little things.

----------


## Misssy

I need to make some goals for today.

----------


## Hadron

Shave. I look like Osama bin Laden right now. And I haven't shaved for just a week.

It's so liberating not having to shave, though. 4 months ago I would have been put on trial for looking so scruffy. My hair also got almost to my eye-brows. So getting a haircut should also be one of my goals...

----------


## Misssy

Well I think I need to take a shower and leave the apartment that is the main goal for the day is to get on with it. There are things I need to accomplish that I just don't feel like doing at all because they are not very fun etc.

----------


## VickieKitties

Need to get a mani/pedi, go to the gym, finish unpacking. :/ So lazy.

----------


## Misssy

my goal is to figure out what my goal is right now.

----------


## Misssy

I have wallpapered the site with snails --really I should have better goals

----------


## nemmm3

I am going to start to try eat healthier. i have noticed that lately ive put on a little bit of weight so i wanna get that weight off before my formal!

----------


## SmileyFace

I need to get my homework done today. I slacked off so badly these past few days.

----------


## Misssy

Walk to radio shack after the thunder storm calms down.

----------


## Misssy

I needed to renew my anti virus software, cost me $40.00 but I got it done!!!!

----------


## Misssy

Go through every single thing I own tonight and do Fall clean out baby.

----------


## Misssy

To make a fruit salad. To throw away some stuff. Take a shower and leave the house.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I've never been particularly good at goal setting as I seem to have an unfortunate lack of ambition. It's very hard for me to get motivated to do much of anything and I usually end up just sitting around doing nothing. That being said, lately there are things I want to work toward if I can manage to stop being lame long enough to actually do so.

But let's start small for today, shall we? I need to clear weeds out of the front yard and I should mop the floors as well.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Weeds cleared, floors mopped, stove cleaned, and bathroom cleaned. It's the little victories, I guess. Â¬_Â¬

----------


## Misssy

I Did nothing today. hoorah...

----------


## Misssy

Go to bank deposit pay check
Walk by an appointment only hair salon and see if they will make an appointment for me
Clean
Resume
Respond to the Craigslist room for rent ads that creep me out etc. 

 ::):

----------


## VickieKitties

Today I'd like to try to finish unpacking, it really needs to get done before this weekend.  I hate the mad scramble to clean up before having company on Friday night.

----------


## Misssy

another hair cut attempt, today I have a real appointment at least, and a pay check to deposit

----------


## Misssy

Bathroom:

1) clean sink with bleach
2) clean shower with bleach
3) clean toilet with bleach 
4) wipe down floor and counter tops etc. 
**** OKAY!!! so one two three go...1:11 PM start now

----------


## Misssy

1) done
2) done
3) done
4) done
5) added: clean kitchen counters
6) added: clean the toaster oven
7) added: clean the top oven catch pan
 :8):  added: clean inside and outside of refrigerator 
9) added: cleaned kitchen floor
10) added: dumped garbage

3:58 PM all the above is completed now am having a cup of tea and sitting on the floor

----------


## Misssy

Goals. Today is Tuesday. Tuesday is my day off from work, I work on Saturdays. 

I have set the alarm and gone back to sleep. 

The things I need to accomplish are obvious yet I do not feel like doing them. 

So first of all I shall start with figuring out how to get these mail-prescriptions redirected to someplace closer in my area. 

I'm making a telephone call now about the prescriptions to get some questions answered. And I am on hold, maybe this is why I don't want to call them. Okay that was a stupid conversation that I just had but at least I had it. I swear that they try to be confusing on purpose I think these people sometimes make things too complicated. 

Basically I called to see if a prescription can be sent to a new location because right now it gets sent to a clinic that is too far away from me. IT should be an easy yes that is possible or no that is not possible answer. Then the lady I was talking to Pam was asking me who is going to be overseeing my care and I told her I don't have anybody over seeing my care because I don't have health insurance. See didn't like this. I told her the doctor who made the prescription I only ever saw once and he is far away from me.

I was approved to get the prescription through June of 2014 and now the stupid person I was talking with was saying that maybe I won't be approved for it. Really really annoying. 

I hung up on her. 

This is actually for an asthma inhaler prescription they act like it's narcotics or something. What a joke. 

I need to calm down. They just make everything so fussy and for no good reason.

This isn't really an age where people retain a physician, this is an age where you see a whole bunch of random doctors once. What the hell difference does it make that I don't have a doctor for a chronic illness I have been living with since I was a little kid. 

Okay next goal: 

Maybe I should just take a shower and get dressed, or delete some of my emails so I can respond to the important emails.

Considering doctors can't do crap about anything else and they also haven't cured asthma there really is no reason to have on-going care for it. LOSERS. 

Well at least I made a phone call, found out some information.

----------


## Misssy

I'm viewing group events. Not having a car and money is definitely not helpful in getting up and getting out into the world.

I just moved the whole contents of my in box to a saved folder can't FILTER though all of it anymore.

I hate checking my email. There are no emails from friends it is mostly spam and advertisements. So I cleaned out my spam and my junk and my in box been a good few months since I did that. 

Gonna do some laundry and take a shower soon. Go shopping for some Fall clothes.

----------


## Misssy

I made a really important email.

----------


## Misssy

Need to go to the bank, pick up some leggings, t shirts and socks fast like not a whole day of shopping but just a get it done type of thing. 

Need to look up a freaking dentist. And apply for better jobs.

HOW MUCH CAN I GET DONE TODAY instead of surfing the computer

Okay well at least I am showered and dressed now. Going to make a shopping list do it and then come back.

Trying to get my library fees dropped. Jerks.

I blame not turning library books in on time on depression seriously. LOL I do there are lots of things I procrastinate on manly because I feel like I don't give a crap.

I'm frustrated.

PART of the thing is even when I Try to get stuff done by starting the phone calls etc. I still don't get the resolution to things. Therefore this is probably why I don't bother doing it in the first place.

----------


## Misssy

Well I did some things but mainly only small things today.

----------


## Misssy

Another day rolls around. Anxiety is still here. Still doing a dumb job that I don't get any vacation time built up, sick leave or anything. 

I wish this was just a part time job so that I had more time to look for a different one. It's like I have to wake up at 4:00 AM just to find enough time in my day. 

My days that I go to work on I have zero personal goals. Not having a car means I spend more time waiting and sitting on the bus trying to get to where I am going. 

My only goal is to take a shower, get dressed and go to work. 
Yah, personal goals on work days are inexistent. Take a shower straighten stuff up before I leave.

----------


## Misssy

It's clear that either my goals are way out of reach or I have to work a whole lot harder

----------


## Misssy

So I left my new rental place at  10:30 this morning and went to the bank. Had to take a bus over here to a little shopping center where I am now sitting in a Starbucks. It's almost noon already and I am trying to figure out what to do with my time. I could try to apply for new jobs. 

I could also look on Craigslist for other properties. 

I think I will time myself. 

11:45 going to do the Craigslist search starting for 15 minutes and see how much I accomplish. Ready set go.

Okay I already have gone over my time limit for the start of the Craigslist thingy. 

Continuing

Now it is time for me to eat lunch

----------


## Misssy

I am awake early today 6 AM, my plan is to do a little bit of clothes shopping for basic stuff, socks/winter clothes etc. I have so much stuff I need to get done and then sometimes I goof around wasting time, I need to stay focused. 

I'm going to catch the first bus away from the house this morning and go do stuff.

Maybe come back at 2-3-4 PMish and do something else

This is neurotic but I am going to unpack and repack my boxes of stuff so at least I have an idea of what is where, maybe separate summer types stuff. Throw a couple of things away.

----------


## kc1895

b7bed623-83bf-4c9f-964b-b33c02ba9566.jpg

----------


## Misssy

Lol omg kc

----------


## Misssy

Goals for today: contact clinic-- I already emailed them

Get my work junk caught up with 

Figure out a way to get my own personal stuff done at work.

----------


## Misssy

Wow KC just think of all the chickens that sacrificed their lives. I just looked at that link  LOL

----------


## Misssy

GOAL: GET OUT OF THE HOUSE. 

SHOWERED THAT IS DONE, DRESSED IS DONE. NOW PUTZING AND CLEANING 

TURN OFF COMPUTER  :Tongue:  BYE YA

----------


## Sagan

My short goal list so far...

1. Get rid of the anxiety, overanalyizing things, and irrational thoughts. Learn to live with the voices and understand that they can't hurt me.
2. Get control of my anger and outbursts, as to not damage property or myself
3. Continue to focus and stay in the present, let the past go, and stop worring about the future
4. be more assertive whener I have the oppertunity instead of being passive.
5. Lose weight by doing excercises so that I'll be better looking and become more confident and physically healthy

----------


## Misssy

Hi Sagan (waves)

Well I did get out of the house. I bought some brand new work clothes, came home put them into the washing machine and then took them out. Bleach stains all over them from the roommate putting bleach in the machine. 

So even more motivated to find better room mates. Keep my fingers crossed. Something has got to come up.

----------


## Misssy

I need to go to sleep, I am still on the computer at 11 PM looking at Craigslist adverts for rentals. I am so tired of trying to find a decent place to live on a budget with people who have their business together.

----------


## Sagan

Oh no! damned roomates.  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Koalafan

1. Learn how to actually connect with people and getting my SA to a bearable level. I'm already the quiet guy at my new jobs and I really don't want my work to turn into high school 2.0 thank you very much.
2. Save up enough money to move out and get my own place.
3. Let's just try to make it through goals 1-2 first  :Tongue:

----------


## Misssy

My goal is to sleep before midnight despite my recent intake of caffeine. 

For tomorrow. Maybe apply for jobs. 
Maybe sit down and write for a while. 
I don't even know what my goals are.

----------


## Misssy

My First Goal is to wake up. Therefore I am making a cup of tea. 

Then my next goal might be to leave this house or not. Okay so here is a list of possible goals:

Get some exercise in. 

Journal and write MS/VS

Play around with the functions on my computer that I haven't used before. 

Buy some milk and coffee

I could spend the time looking for job postings 

I could do research about dentists 

I could work on my budget 

I could make lists

Basically spend some time becoming organized

----------


## SmileyFace

For today:

1. Transcribe some interviews I did yesterday
2. Send emails out to set up interviews
3. Burn at least 500 calories at the gym
4. Not go over my caloric goal for today

----------


## Misssy

What I am actually doing is cleaning out my email junk folder. This is not what I want my Sunday to be like.

I need to have something for breakfast. Just going to start off by putting a few chips into my tummy oh wait I have pumpkin bread!!

I found a banana thank goodness. There are no good espresso stands around here, I really need some. 

I will probably spend most of the day surfing the internet. Now I am looking at coffee pots on-line. I just want a normal life and stuff where I need it.

MAYBE I WILL spend the day trying to figure out what I am going to buy myself for Christmas.

Well I am back, I went grocery shopping came back made scrambled eggs and coffee. Well now I have to pace myself with eating because I have been having some kind of problem with my throat but at least I did it. Maybe I should just get a blender and live off of milkshakes.

I didn't do much today, feel bad now. Didn't even get my laundry finished.

----------


## Misssy

Maybe pick up a book tomorrow to read during my commutes. 

Go to the bank.

----------


## Misssy

To buy boots or winter clothes, to have a very quick and successful shopping day. Feh, usually I only come home with 1-2 things at the most.

----------


## James

I will start group therapy this week.  I will, I will, I will.  I keep forgetting to call the therapist, which is my way of avoiding.

----------


## Skippy

1. Get back to Edmonton safely

2. Get my van secured for use in Alberta

3. Hope to hell the expenses don't kill me or interfere with #4.

4. Get my own apartment.

5. ?????

6. Profit.

----------


## Misssy

My goal for my Tuesday off of work is to do whatever I feel like doing. 

Maybe bye those shoes that I didn't get on my last shopping trip 

I'm just feeling out of sorts today.  I just realized that I don't work Thursday and I also don't get Holiday pay.

I'm not feeling well. Wish I had a sofa and tv. I might just go back to sleep today

Planning my Thanksgiving: Movies lots of them. Thank god room mate is gone.

Now all I am doing is laundry and watching a cooking show  :Razz:

----------


## L

My goal for today is

to get out of bed
shower
feed myself
start wrapping christmas presents

oh and go to the shop to buy christmas paper

----------


## SmileyFace

My goals for today:

1. Start an essay I have to write that's due next week  ::\: 
2. Fix up my resume and cover letter
3. Continue job searching
4. Upload photos onto Photobucket from yesterday's trip to the museum
5. Get myself out of this anxious/depressive slump I woke up to this morning  ::\:  I think this is most important to me... it feels a bit unbearable.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I should probably study for and then subsequently get my GED at some point. Â¬_Â¬

----------


## Misssy

Goals: For today!  Get on bus and see movie. 

Checking the movie schedule. There is a movie at 1:00 PM I will see that one I think. Catch bus at 11:10.

----------


## SmileyFace

> Goals: For today!  Get on bus and see movie. 
> 
> Checking the movie schedule. There is a movie at 1:00 PM I will see that one I think. Catch bus at 11:10.



Enjoy the movie! You should def write a review for it afterwards haha

----------


## L

Today I aim to get all my anatomy study prep done followed by health promotion

----------


## Misssy

My goal is to get dressed and get out of the house and also clean this room today.

----------


## Misssy

I am dressed, the next bus comes in 35 minutes. I will walk out of the house in about 15-20 minutes.

I am tired of my dreams being on a back burner in life. [BEEP] THAT

----------


## Misssy

I did go outside today now I am back again going to write some more need some salsa first Be right back Goal page

Well I moved my bed. I need to reposition a few things around in here

----------


## Misssy

Oh The Movie review was for "Frozen"

Two sister princesses live together as children in a castle OF COURSE. The older sister can turn things into snow and ice and wintry type things. The two girls were playing with the older sister's magic power the younger sister got hurt. The parents decided to erase the memory of the younger sister and the older sister had to hide and control her power. 

They grew older. Both had love affairs. The older sister was ex-communicated from society and the younger sister had to save her. The older sister's boyfriend turned out to be a jerk. And in the end everything turned out hunky dorky. 

I give it two thumbs up!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Okay I changed a light bulb on the ceiling which required me to stand on a chair I kind of figured out an outfit to wear tomorrow. 

I cleaned off a table sort of 
dumped the garbage 


Okay so now for consolidating my tea bags which are on the floor 

Also I need to kind of get stuff up off the floor

----------


## Misssy

My goal is to spend the next 4 minutes cramming some stuffing into my closet 

I mean stuffing my closet full of stuff 
Yes 
this is going to happen and I need some music to inspire

----------


## Chieve

I don't wanna go down the "shopping list" but my goal right now that should come pretty quick and my biggest goal,

To do well in my tests, especially calc

----------


## L

I plan to join toastmasters this year

----------


## GunnyHighway

- Get back into swimming
- Buy some new clothes
- Get a photo booth set up, if I get into hardware reviews with a friend
- Get my rifles sighted in and start shooting
- MOAR TEA
- Not be so lonely (hah)

----------

